# diseño de circuitos para memoria



## javo (Abr 11, 2007)

hola ando buscando un diseño de un circuito de aplicacion, utilizando una memoria cualquiera especificando 
a) tipo de memoria
b) capacidad
c) características y funcionamiento de la memoria
d) funcionamiento del circuito

les agradecería muchísimos


----------



## MaMu (Abr 11, 2007)

Bajate el datasheet de la memoria 2114, de lo mas comun y sencillo. Ahi mismo tenes las notas de aplicacion y sus caracteristicas.

Saludos


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 11, 2007)

Aqui hay un ejemplo de una EEPROM serial
conectada a un microcontrolador:
http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/prod_documents/doc0507.pdf

Saludos


----------

